# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  شو حاب توكل اليوم؟؟؟

## renah

لكل المشاركين بالمنتدى شو حاب تاكل اليوم
ارجو التفاعل

----------


## renah

انا يا جماعه جاي على بالي منسف

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

انا بديش اوكل بدي اضل اشرب قهوه 
وبدي ارغيلة سلوم

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

صحيح صحتين على المنسف :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

يا حسره ما في حدا يطبخ  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مكمورة :Eh S(2):

----------


## renah

نفسي بمنسف احنا اذا ما طبخناه الجمعه ما بنطبخوا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
قليت كبه اليوم ... طلعت سيئه جدا ... محروقه من بره ونيه من جوا ... حميت الزيت زياده  :Eh S(2): 

بدي ماما أنا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> قليت كبه اليوم ... طلعت سيئه جدا ... محروقه من بره ونيه من جوا ... حميت الزيت زياده 
> 
> بدي ماما أنا 
> [/align]


و الله انا مش عارف كيف بدكم تتزوجوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> و الله انا مش عارف كيف بدكم تتزوجوا


غلطة الشاطر هاي اسمها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> غلطة الشاطر هاي اسمها


 
الله يعينه و يصبره و يثبته كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يصحله  :Db465236ff:  وإذا مو عاجبه يروح لإمه  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

انا اليوم اكلت مقلوبه بتشهي
الله يخلي اللي سواها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> يصحله  وإذا مو عاجبه يروح لإمه 
> [/align]


ضحكتيني يا نغشه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا متاكد بعد شهر بيكون مطلقها و مطلق امها كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ضحكتيني يا نغشه
> 
> انا متاكد بعد شهر بيكون مطلقها و مطلق امها كمان


كمان أريح  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مش جاي ع بالي شي  !!!

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كمان أريح


و هو كمان بيكون مرتاح كثييييييييييييييييييييير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## renah

> و الله انا مش عارف كيف بدكم تتزوجوا


الطبخ مهاره وبعد المهاره بصير فن؟؟؟؟بس والله الله يعين ازواج المستقبل  ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا ما بعرف اطبخ لسا
بس جاي على بالي ( مندي)

----------


## renah

> انا اليوم اكلت مقلوبه بتشهي
> الله يخلي اللي سواها


انا بكره المقلوبه؟؟؟بس اليوم اكلت مشروع ملوخيه؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الطبخ مهاره وبعد المهاره بصير فن؟؟؟؟بس والله الله يعين ازواج المستقبل ؟؟؟


 
شبعتيني حكي والله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
الطريق الى قلب الرجل اكله شهية :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا ما بعرف اطبخ لسا
> بس جاي على بالي ( مندي)


 
22 سنه و ما بتعرف تطبخ

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شبعتيني حكي والله
> 
> 
> الطريق الى قلب الرجل اكله شهية


مش اي رجل   :SnipeR (19): 
قصدك الطريق لخالد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا ما بعرف اطبخ لسا
> بس جاي على بالي ( مندي)


 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## آلجوري

> مش اي رجل 
> قصدك الطريق لخالد


الله محيو عمار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 22 سنه و ما بتعرف تطبخ


 
شو 22 كبيرة يعني؟؟
وبكير اصلا عالزواج
لما اخطب بتعلم  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

>

----------


## renah

> شبعتيني حكي والله 
> الطريق الى قلب الرجل اكله شهية


لو كل الرجال زيك بشبعوا من الحكي كان كل المتجوزين مرتاحين؟؟الله يكثر من امثالك؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش اي رجل 
> قصدك الطريق لخالد


 
يعني عندك استعداد تتزوج من بنت ما بتعرف تطبخ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يوفقك يا رب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو 22 كبيرة يعني؟؟
> وبكير اصلا عالزواج
> لما اخطب بتعلم


 
لا مش كبيرة انا ما حكيت انك كبيرة

بس فكرتك متعلمه بالطبخ

انتِ حره

 :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لو كل الرجال زيك بشبعوا من الحكي كان كل المتجوزين مرتاحين؟؟الله يكثر من امثالك؟؟


 

انا ما في مثلي كثير 

اطمني

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

البنت بشهر بتتعلم كل الطبخ
مش صعب لانه
بعرف بس اعمل شوربة عدس لاني بحبها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> البنت بشهر بتتعلم كل الطبخ
> مش صعب لانه
> بعرف بس اعمل شوربة عدس لاني بحبها


 
ان شاء الله تتعلميها بيومين يا رب

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ان شاء الله تتعلميها بيومين يا رب


  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
خلص سكروا السيرة ... أخوي جابلي ساندويش كباب وعصير أناناس ومشي الحال  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

صحه :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
ع ألبك  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بس لازم تتعلمي الطبخ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أنا بعلم الدنيا كلها الطبخ ... شو مفكر . :Db465236ff: .. بس اليوم غلطه شاااااطر  سرحت والزيت ع النار   :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> أنا بعلم الدنيا كلها الطبخ ... شو مفكر ... بس اليوم غلطه شاااااطر سرحت والزيت ع النار 
> [/align]


 
انا اقتنعت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس اهم شي اخوكي الي اقتنع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

انا حابة اشرب اورنجوز فريش هههههههه  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> انا اقتنعت
> 
> 
> 
> بس اهم شي اخوكي الي اقتنع





اطمن مقتنع ومسلم من زمااان  :Db465236ff: 
في وحده بالعيله حردانه بفكر فيها ... لانه بتكون صاحبتي واحنا بالسعوديه وعرفتها ع ابن خالي وتزوجوا وشكلوا الوضع متوتر... فبفكر وبحكي بتكون بتدعي علي هلا ولا لأ ؟؟!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا حابة اشرب اورنجوز فريش هههههههه


 
تفضلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اطمن مقتنع ومسلم من زمااان 
> في وحده بالعيله حردانه بفكر فيها ... لانه بتكون صاحبتي واحنا بالسعوديه وعرفتها ع ابن خالي وتزوجوا وشكلوا الوضع متوتر... فبفكر وبحكي بتكون بتدعي علي هلا ولا لأ ؟؟!![/CENTER]


 
اكيد بتدعي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> اكيد بتدعي


انا ما غصبت حد كل واحد عقله براسو  انا مالي  :Eh S(2): 
مع إني حذرتها منه بس ما ردت وحبته   :Eh S(2):  أو شكلها ما بتعرف تطبخ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

> تفضلي


*هههههههههههه يسلموووا*  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## سماا

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا ما غصبت حد كل واحد عقله براسو انا مالي 
> مع إني حذرتها منه بس ما ردت وحبته  أو شكلها ما بتعرف تطبخ


 
اذا بيحبوا بعض ما رح يتخلوعن بعض :Icon31: 


بيجوز الطبخ يكون السبب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *هههههههههههه يسلموووا*


العفو

 :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> اذا بيحبوا بعض ما رح يتخلوعن بعض
> 
> 
> 
> بيجوز الطبخ يكون السبب


بس لما يكو هالحب مبني ع تنازلات كتيره بتجي عليها لحظة بتصحى وبتحكي شو الي عملتو بحالي ... مو دايما الحب صح 
الله يجيب الي فيه الخير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بيجوز

الله لا يحرمهم من بعضهم

 :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
آمين  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

هسا بدي اروح اتعشى 
بدي افتح علبة تونا وعلبة ببسي
واحط راسي وانام 
تفضلو على العشا  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## الخمايسة

كبسة

----------


## renah

بعد يوم طويل ؟؟؟اخ فاصوليا بيضه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> بعد يوم طويل ؟؟؟اخ فاصوليا بيضه


مالها بتجنن  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> مالها بتجنن


والله ما في زيها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## renah

> مالها بتجنن


الريحه ولا العدم بس والله اكلت لانها زاكيه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مقلوبه او صينة جاج

----------


## renah

بطيخ

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

msa5an mn ta3 mamy

----------


## anoucha

كسكس

----------


## renah

> كسكس


شو هاي

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

جد بطيخ

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Eh S(2): بيتزا

----------


## anoucha

> شو هاي


كسكس اكلتنا بالجزائر

----------


## renah

> جد بطيخ


والله جاي على بالي ؟؟؟؟بتعرف وين بلاقيه

----------


## anoucha

> بيتزا


انا كمان بدي اكل بيتزا و هامبورغر

----------


## renah

للاسف طابخين مقلوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دليلة

جاي على بالي محاجب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

انا عم بعمل ..( بيتـــــــــــــــــــــــزا ) بتشهي ..
هيك جاي ع بالي .. اللي بحبها يتفضل ع العشا ..

----------


## renah

> انا عم بعمل ..( بيتـــــــــــــــــــــــزا ) بتشهي ..
> هيك جاي ع بالي .. اللي بحبها يتفضل ع العشا ..


نيالك
صحتين على قلبك 
بكفيني انا اليوم العدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

بدي اكل ايس كرييييم

----------


## آلجوري

> كسكس اكلتنا بالجزائر


اسمها عنا مفتول  :Smile:

----------


## نقاء الروح

جاي على بالي كبسة مممممممممممممممممممم طيبة كتير

----------


## الخمايسة

[imgl]http://www.fatafeat.com/images/viewersimages/891652149202_IMG_2178.jpg[/imgl]



> جاي على بالي محاجب


اللي بنفسك يادلييه تفضلي....

----------


## الخمايسة

مفطح[imgl]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1366/744733001_ba01e94e26.jpg[/imgl]

----------


## renah

[COLORا :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1: خيرا اكلت اليوم منسف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟"Red"]وا[/COLOR]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> [COLORاخيرا اكلت اليوم منسف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟"Red"]وا[/COLOR]


صحه و عافيه ..
انا جاي عبالي .. معكرونه .. :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

حاب اكل هواااا
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كبسه

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

جاي على بالي  :1a9661cee1:  (ch3acheel)
بلغة الطنطات كرات باللبن

----------

